# night roosting



## tups (Dec 19, 2013)

is it common for a pigeon to roost on a rooftop on its own when the rest of the flock has gone for the night. this particular pidge sometimes stays at night and i have no idea why it doesn't go back to it roosting nest on a night. any suggestions please.  is it ok on its own in the cold with nowhere to shelter?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe it was someones pet and either escaped or was released, and isn't really a part of the flock. He may just follow them, but isn't a flock member. Or sometimes if a pigeon is ill, and it is too much for him to travel back and forth with the flock, they will stay near the area where they are fed. Does he seem as though he might be sick? No................he isn't safe roosting outside like that alone. Especially out in the open. Night predators can get him. If he just roosts on the roof top, it sounds as though he is either not a feral pigeon, or is sick. Poor thing.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

tups said:


> is it common for a pigeon to roost on a rooftop on its own when the rest of the flock has gone for the night. this particular pidge sometimes stays at night and i have no idea why it doesn't go back to it roosting nest on a night. any suggestions please. is it ok on its own in the cold with nowhere to shelter?


What does that pigeon looks like? A black/blue bar one...like those feral pigeons that we see normally in the park. Or its a white or some sorta colorful one. Do you see a band or something on his legs?
Do you also see that pigeon on the same roof top in daytime also?
I have few feral TERRITORIAL pigeons who stay all day, around their territiory, so they roost there alone, with their females sitting on eggs in nests nearby. 
To your other question,pigeons don't make nest to roost at night. Only breeding pairs make nests and stay near nests with hens sitting on eggs at night and males roosting nearby outside the nest. Pigeons don't usually breed in winters though but those lucky pairs who have prime, safe and undisturbed nesting sites MAY keep LAYING.
Rest of the lone pigeons(non breeding pairs also) usually flock together to roost on high structures even under open sky. Here pigeons roost high on temple and telecommunication towers. And when the temple and towers are house-full,the adult birds or bully cocks fight the weak/young birds off,there no space for them so I've seen lone pigeons roosting in the open too. But once they grow up they find their place in the flock.
So,your pigeon maybe a territorial cock, a lone young bird, a sick bird or a lost domestic pigeon.


----------



## tups (Dec 19, 2013)

Its a white pidge and yes here's here everyday looking for food with the others he is not banded and will often be alone. Last night he was their til nearly dark then flew off. Hr is scared of traffic and has trouble landing for food also. Do I leave him be or try to catch him,he has been around here for months now stands out from the rest. &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

O,if its a white pigeon then he's most likely a lost domestic bird. Yes,pls try to catch him by luring him with food otherwise he won't last long in the open. A White bird stands out in the crowd and can be easily spotted by predators. So pls try to catch him if you can.


----------



## tups (Dec 19, 2013)

this pidge is where i work and have limited time to catch him which is going to prove difficult, any tips on how to catch him?, i wait til he lands before putting food down for him he is weary and never gets to close to me even though i have been feeding him for months. Could i keep him as a pet once caught?? please advise on the best way forward for this little guy. thanks


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

One of the best way to catch a pigeon is box-string trap.
That is easy also. Put a bottom less box/cage on the ground with its one side touching the ground and other side up by giving it support with help of a stick. Tie a string or long thin rope to the stick and take it to where you will be hiding. Spill only few seeds around but put a handful of seeds under the box right near that side of the box which is touching the ground. When the pigeon comes to eat seeds,let him eat few seeds but when he looses his attention,pull the string/rope at once as fast as you can. The pigeon will be trapped.
G'luck with your operation. Do post back to let us know!
Yes you can surely keep him as your pet.


----------

